# Thule T2 v Yakima Holdup?



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is just gonna be a wash but I'm getting ready to purchase a Thule T2 and wondering if there are any solid reasons to get the Holdup instead? Besides the beer bottle opener on the rack itself? 

I've got a $100 REI gift card and the T2 is on sale this weekend so I'm looking to pull the trigger shortly.

In researching the only thing I can see that the Yakima has that Thule doesn't is the trays will slide left and right to accommodate some handlebar -> seat contact. But, any bikes I'll be hauling will have adjustable posts so I think this point is mostly moot, although it would be a nice feature.

Thoughts...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thule is what I would buy, and if it is less expensive, then there is no reason to not buy it.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got a T2...and that thing is great. No fuss...set the bikes on and your done. Gonna ditch the roof rack on my Jetta Wagon and weld a hitch onto that. So I can use the T2 on both cars.



Only thing is the inner arm that hold the front wheel rubs the rear derailleur of the outer bike.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i would highly recommend the T2 bike rack. i wanted the T2 but only had a 1.25" receiver hitch, so i went to the 990xt. the T2 is more solid.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I went with the T2 and can't say anything bad about it yet... Now if I could just find a cover for it so I can keep it on. I'm a little leery of leaving all that plastic baking in the hot AZ sun all day long.



fondoo said:


> i would highly recommend the T2 bike rack. i wanted the T2 but only had a 1.25" receiver hitch, so i went to the 990xt. the T2 is more solid.


They make a 1.25" version...


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Only thing is the inner arm that hold the front wheel rubs the rear derailleur of the outer bike.[/QUOTE]

If you loosen the allen bolts holding the rail you can slide it in or out a little to clear the rear derailleur.


----------

